
The rich don't like negative interest rates, are pulling cash out of Swiss banks - RickJWagner
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/23/investing/switzerland-cash-negative-rates/index.html
======
javajosh
So there are more hoards of cash in the world! Cool! I bet part of why rich
peeps feel like this is realistically doable now is because of technology.
They have a Nest or something and a smartphone and because they can access
cameras at their house anytime they _feel_ like they are more secure.

But what could happen is that an enterprising h4x0r (possibly one who works
for one of these IoT companies) realizes that even better than peaking at dick
picks, you could have a comprehensive catalog of who is keeping this cash and
where. You could then either sell the data (cheap at first, expensive later)
or act on it yourself.

My point is that if you're loaded and hiding cash on-site, you probably don't
want a normal commercial IoT system. You probably want something built for you
by the suitably paranoid people on websites like this one! (I suppose that's
another security risk, though.)

------
cartercole
who would have guessed people don't like it when their money evaporates

~~~
chopin
The same people who are buying property at 40 times the yearly rent, though. I
am sure this will work out well.

------
m0llusk
It is darkly amusing that the actions of the wealthy are indirectly causing
negative interest rates. Wealth, like fertilizer, needs to be spread around to
do its magic. The only known robust solution to this problem is to invest in
the general public and only governments are sufficiently large and broad to be
able to do that. Neoliberalism is turning out to be yet another economic
framework that is simple, neat, and wrong.

~~~
Fjolsvith
One would think that the wealthy would invest in markets where they would at
least have a return on their wealth.

